# Lindsay Lohan – verliert sie ihre Mündigkeit?



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2010)

Lindsay Lohan – verliert sie ihre Mündigkeit? 

Diese Bilder sehen einfach Furcht einflössend aus. Lindsay Lohan stürzt wieder einmal völlig fertig vor die Linse der Fotografen, nachdem sie mit einer Freundin am Rande des Coachella Music Festivals in Los Angeles offenbar wieder kräftig zum Alkohol langte. Das ungezügelte Partyleben der Schauspielerin besorgt nicht nur ihre Fans und ihren Vater , auch Mediziner geben jetzt ihr Statement ab. Suchtexperte Dr. Drew Pinsky ist der Meinung, dass Lindsay nur noch eine Zwangseinweisung helfen kann: „Ich würde alles daran setzen, sie in eine Klinik zur Behandlung zu bringen und dazubehalten. Juristische Schritte sind oft die einzige alternative Lösung, wenn andere Maßnahmen nicht greifen wollen.“ Bleibt abzuwarten, ob Lindsay bald unter die Vormundschaft ihrer Familie kommt.

Wer erinnert sich nicht an Britney Spears aufsehenerregende Zwangseinweisung ? Erst nach ihrem Klinikaufenthalt konnte die Sängerin ihr Leben wieder neu ordnen und auch ihre Karriere wieder in Schwung bringen.

Doch nicht nur der gesundheitliche Zustand von Lindsay Lohan ist alarmierend. Auch ihre finanzielle Not nimmt neue hohe Ausmaße an. Von über einer halben Million Dollar Kreditkarten-Schulden ist jetzt die Rede, so ein Insider: „Lindsay besitzt Kreditkarten im Wert von 600.000 Dollar. Eine Karte wurde ihr letzte Woche gesperrt. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ihr alle Karten gesperrt werden. Ein Kreditkarten-Unternehmen will einen Finanzierungsplan vorlegen, aber wenn sie nicht genügend Einkommen vorweisen und ihre Rechnungen nicht begleichen kann, werden sie sie verklagen.“

*Hat Sie den gar keine richtigen Freunde die Ihr Helfen können ? mmmhh...* :angry:

*Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (20 Apr. 2010)

Bei Frau Lohan hilft nicht mal mehr eine Zwangsentziehung. Notschlachten, das wäre vielleicht noch ein Mittel.


----------

